# Disadvantage of being from CT?



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well there are Canadian beekeepers, so I don't think there will be a problem in Conneticut.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

check out you local association,

http://www.ctbees.com/


----------



## crazytranes (Apr 7, 2009)

*No disadvantage to being from CT*

There's nothing wrong with being from Connecticut... except that you are living in the COOLEST STATE in the UNION!!!!  With maybe the possible exception of Maine, which is where I transplanted to (from CT).

I agree with oldenglish, check out your local beekeeping association

Lots of people in CT keep bees, so you should be able to as well. If you don't feel that you have room in your yard (central CT is pretty congested), you can always try to work out a deal with a nearby apple orchard. They would LOVE to have resident bees! Just be sure that they will tell you the day before they spray for bugs!


----------



## Yanks26 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have plenty of room in my backyard. I think 1.5 acres should be enough.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

A bigger disadvantage would be if you were from CT and DIDN'T raise bees!


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

Yanks26,

You live less than an hour and a half away from me, and I have been successful with my bees over the years. If you would like, you could come take a look at my apiary, and I could send you home with a hive and bees. We could open up a hive or two so you can get past the initial fear of opening a hive.

I live in North Salem, NY. That's under 10 minutes west of Danbury, CT.

Send me a PM if you're interested. I'll see that sooner than a reply on this thread.

justgojumpit


----------



## LAC (Sep 19, 2008)

YANKS26,
I think its worth keeping bees in CT. I have two hives two deeps each and two more packages on order. Im just a hobby beekeeper. The bees will find the pollen and nectar sources . I was surprized to see both of my hives started from packages in 4/08 fill one deep 10 frame super of honey each. As for 09 they started in early March bringing in pollen which was another surprize. So give beekeepng a try in CT. Good Luck


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

There are no disadvantages to keeping beehives in Connecticut. In May I am finishing my first year, I have had no problems execpt some varroa mites. I also got over 80 pounds of honey from 1 hive. I have 2 hives that made it thru winter no problem. I went into winter with 2. 
Just go for it 1.5 acres is plenty of room. Welcome to BEESOURCE.:thumbsup:


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

Justgojumpit, you deserve a pat on the back for that offer!:applause:


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yanks26 said:


> Is it even worth trying to raise honey bees if I am from Connecticut? I have heard of so many bees dying from the cold and harvests are less regular than they are of a climate down south.
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> It sounds like such a fun hobby and I have been doing lots of research on it but I am undecided. Please help.


Hi Yanks,

Welcome to Beesource. 

People keep bees everywhere in the planet, even in Alaska.
There are few hundred beekeepers in CT with few thousand hives. 
There are winter loses but there are a lot of new hives started each year.
From what I know our average honey harvest is above the one from our southern beekeepers.
Some friends of mine have hives just few miles north of you in Simsbury and Granby. they have 6 hive each and lost only one this year.
I keep bees less than 15 miles south of you in Bristol and we all are doing fine.


Keeping bees is your decision to make but if you make it you should not have a problem keeping bees in CT.

My best Gilman


----------



## Jas0n Bresson (Feb 3, 2008)

Go for it. I started 3 years ago with 3 hives, 8 last year and 20 this year. There is lots to learn so you'll have somthing to do in the misery of winter. I have more honey than I know what to do with. You'll do fine. This is a great site with lots of answers. There is still time for you to get equipment and a nuc. Might be hard to find a package by the time you get everything and painted. Goodluck


----------



## Yanks26 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmm this all sounds like such good advice and I have taken it all in. Furthermore, I will start my reading lol. If anyone around the Avon, CT area would be willing to teach my a few things that would be much appreciated.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yanks26 said:


> Hmm this all sounds like such good advice and I have taken it all in. Furthermore, I will start my reading lol. If anyone around the Avon, CT area would be willing to teach my a few things that would be much appreciated.


The best way is to tag along a beekeeper and see bee work in person.


----------



## Yanks26 (Apr 9, 2009)

bleta12 said:


> The best way is to tag along a beekeeper and see bee work in person.


Exactly! I totally agree. That is why I am looking for beekeepers around Avon,CT who wouldn't mind teaching me some of their ways with hands-on experience.


----------



## Benton2569 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yanks, try it, you will like it! As long as you take care of your bees in the fall and prepare them for winter they will do fine. There are several bee keepers in my area - a few commercial and I dont know anyone that has quit yet. If anything they have continued to add hives.

My best advise is to join a bee club or pair up with someone who has done this before.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Backyardbeekeepers.com is a Ct website. It belongs to my club one of the largest (Hobby) clubs around. One of our members is keeping a hive in a chicken coop near you. (Bears, you know) Our 400 members would tell you that all the bees don't die in the winter but some do. You can't be a sloppy beek. 


dickm


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

I just went to a meeting and talked to some people and found someone who was happy to show me his hives and let me check things out. THe ct beekpers association is having another meeting in June, I'm not sure when the back yard beekeepers next meeting is as they seemed to be on weeknights when I coldn't make it.


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

Yanks, Just came across this post while doing some research. You still out there? Did you ever dive into it? If so how's it going?


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Just don't let the state folks know you have bees 
I'm sure they'll find a way to tax you. 


Born in ct 
Thank god a lot 
4 
Love n live n in Florida 


Ct would be a lot nicer without TAX and criminals 
I left 42 yrs ago


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

JonnyBeeGood said:


> Yanks, Just came across this post while doing some research. You still out there? Did you ever dive into it? If so how's it going?


yanks hasn't logged on since june 2010


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

wildbranch2007 said:


> yanks hasn't logged on since june 2010


 Tax man got him :lookout:


----------

